# help with diagnosis code



## codegirl0422 (Sep 1, 2009)

hello,

would the ICD-9 for SIJ dysfunction be 724.6 or 720.2? 

Thanks


----------



## clmoreland (Sep 1, 2009)

*SIJ Dysfunction*

Do they mention what type of dysfunction it is?  Is it a lesion if so you would use 739.4, but if they describe the inflammation the 720.2 would suffice.  Or you could use the 724.6  other disorders of the sacrum for ankylosis of the lumbar or SIJ or instability of that joint.

Hope this helps;


----------



## mbort (Sep 1, 2009)

I use 720.2 for SI joint dysfunction/derangement


----------



## codegirl0422 (Sep 1, 2009)

No, all they mention is SIJ dysfunction. 



clmoreland said:


> Do they mention what type of dysfunction it is?  Is it a lesion if so you would use 739.4, but if they describe the inflammation the 720.2 would suffice.  Or you could use the 724.6  other disorders of the sacrum for ankylosis of the lumbar or SIJ or instability of that joint.
> 
> Hope this helps;


----------

